# Cual es la velocidad maxima que se puede transmitir por infrarrojos?



## Sr. Domo (May 15, 2013)

Hola!
Necesito transmitir datos por infrarrojos y el receptor es un LF1838. Mi duda es: cuantos bits por segundo puede recibir un modulo IR. Y pregunto porque el datasheet esta en chino y no encuentro nada al respecto. 

Salu2!


----------



## morta (May 15, 2013)

podrías poner un esquema del circuito completo? por que el limite no creo que te lo coloque el receptor infrarrojo sino el circuito que tome la entrada de datos.
Si es compatible con el estándar IrDA, debería ser 9.6 kbit/s


----------



## R-Mario (May 15, 2013)

LF1838 casi seguro es el TSOP1838, en realidad el receptor si te limita la maxima velocidad, checa la hoja del TSOP1838


----------



## aquileslor (May 15, 2013)

Si tengo que contestar como debe ser esta pregunta tengo que decirte que lo que limita la velocidad de lo que quieras trasmitir con IR es la velocidad de la luz. Y no creo que lograras medirla. Es como dicen los compañeros, los implementos te limitarán la velocidad,no la luz.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 15, 2013)

hola me interesa este tema porque me gustaria aprender y aplicarlo en forma practica aqui un ejemplo de como ......  aca el principio teorico ..........   .......  y aca el ejemplo anterior realizado......  los datos del diodo y del detector los desconozco.. pero aqui la velocidad de trasmicion es impotantisima...... juan


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2013)

Esos modulos (1838) no fueron pensados para transmision de datos sino para controles remotos, la prioridad es otra: inmunidad al ruido y llegar a larga distancia. La velocidad de datos promedio que le podes sacar es 600 bits/segundo.

Si te interesa comunicacion IR a mayor velocidad tenes que buscar dispositivos IrDA que ya mencionaron otros compañeros foristas.

loco, si entiendo bien esos modulos tienen partes mecanicas para scanners de codigo de barras, o algo asi? Si es por conseguir velocidad de datos... hay muchisimas opciones. Sin entrar en equipos super caros para fibra optica, una nueva tecnologia optica provee alternativa a WiFi, se llama LiFi.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2013)

Me suena que son las velocidades del puerto serie, mas o menos las mismas.
Mi palm se sincronizaba a bastante mas de 9600 diría yo, aún así era eterno.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 16, 2013)

hola chclau y Scooter...  amigos gracias  ... el hecho es que datos del diodo ir como de los reseptores.... no tengo solo los esquemas de arriba...y me gustaria saber cuales usar en esa placa ... se coloca detras del galvo escaner y su eje tiene acoplado un pequeño plastico negro que hace de obturador............... cualquier informacion o consejo sobre como conseguir mejor rendimiento se los agradesco mucho..... juan


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2013)

la verdad que no tengo experiencia en galvo scanners pero te digo "a lo bruto" lo que yo haria, cuando uno de habla de comunicaciones digitales dos parametros importantes que la definen son velocidad y frecuencia de errores (BER). Definir los dos parametros no es facil, hay veces que se permite una BER relativamente alta a cambio de obtener mayor velocidad (ejemplo, enviar seniales de video). Otras es muy importante mantener el BER bajo (comunicacion de datos) ya que si el BER es alto la cantidad de retransmisiones aumenta de forma exponencial hasta hacer que el link no sirva para nada.

En definitiva lo que haria es definir mis parametros objetivo de BER y aumentar la velocidad hasta que vea donde se cae.

Dicho sea de paso a veces los BER son tan bajos que es imposible medirlos, tasas de un error en varios millones de bits te llevaria meses medirlo, lo que se hace es alterar el punto de trabajo a proposito o aumentar mucho mas la velocidad cosa que el BER sea mas alto y despues intrapolar. 

O sea, se mide o aumentando la velocidad de a poco hasta violar el BER, o partiendo de una velocidad muy alta e ir bajando para despues intrapolar.


----------



## Scooter (May 16, 2013)

El protocolo IrDA es un tocho enorme, en su día intenté leerlo porque seduce la idea de usar un diodo de 25cts y con eso ya transmites pero luego se complica enormemente, no es quitar el max232 y poner un diodo.
Así que ahora he optado por el modulito bluetooth-uart que es de precio razonable y mucho mas fácil de usar.


----------



## R-Mario (May 16, 2013)

Nos van a mandar a moderacion, ya no salimos de la respuesta solicitada. ¿Cuantos kbps puede recibir el LF1838?


----------



## chclau (May 16, 2013)

CHeee, pero fijate que eso ya se lo conteste, el 1838 para mi te da maximo 600-800 bits por segundo, no es un modulo para datos, es para control remoto.


----------



## psicodelico (May 16, 2013)

Velocidad máxima de transmision por IR?....  la que dé tu sagacidad a la hora de implementar un cirduito capaz manejar las señales de 'luz'.
Al 1838, no lo conozco, pero creo que te lo aclararon y afirmo lo que te dijeron, esos módulos están pensados para minimizar interferencias, maximizar alcance y sensibilidad, a costa de una velocidad muy lenta, suficiente para un control remoto.
Si buscas velocidad, digamos mucha, pegale una leida a:
http://ronja.twibright.com
ahí enseñan a hacer un enlace óptico, sobre ethernet (con eso ya imaginás la velocidad).
En esa página, al principio de su desarrollo (hace muuuchos años), experimentan con un puerto IrDA, eso si lo supe montar, por su increible sencilles, los 'motherboard' de las PC's de aquellos años siempre incorporaban un puerto IrDA, que nunca le instalaban el conector al exterior, conectadose allí con un simple 74HC04 unos transitores 2N3904, foto diodo, y diodo rojo claro, caños PVC, lupas, tenías un enlace a 115,2kbps.
Era mi 'wifi' del momento, cruzar la calle alcanzaba (unos 40m).
http://www.pavouk.org/hw/en_ronja.html
http://aldebaran.feld.cvut.cz/~xmyslik/ir2/__postup.html
http://is.muni.cz/th/150871/fi_b/thesis.pdf
para compartir el ADSL que costaba lo suyo, y los enlaces wifi eran prohibitivo$.
También supe encontrar unos circuitos que tomaban la señal de RS232 y lo convertían en IrDA, empleando un pic 12F508 (2400 & 9600baud)

Lo que si me quedé con la pica de poder armar el enlace de ethernet, que ahora ya no tiene valor porque los implementos wifi son baratos/accesibles.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 16, 2013)

hola gente como estan...bueno aclarando un poco la consulta..... y para despejar dudas que pregunto lo mismo que el que empezo el post original..... la aplicacion que yo le doy es la siguiente el diodo esta siempre ensendido no "pulsa" ..por desirlo de alguna manera lo que si logra ese efecto es el obturador ... si tomo en cuenta el sistema de rf.. en el punto medio del prest de 10K..marcado como PD scale tengo que tener una frecuencia aproximada o mayor (mejor si se puede de 500 KHZ y eso seria variable de acuerdo a la posiccion del obturador  (que no es fijo ., ni tampoco su angulo permanente de alli mi pregunta pues noseria tanto problema el diodo sino el receptor (el mismo problema planteado en la trasmiccion ) bueno hasta aqui lo de mi explicacion.... si tiene dudas con el planteo pregunten.. y tratare deresponder ..( no se olviden que soy rustico y limitado de conosimiento )....juan


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 16, 2013)

Muy buenas respuestas, y no creo que nos manden a moderación, seguimos en el tema 

Para aclarar más:
Recientemente desarrollé un circuito que permita controlar 8 dispositivos distintos por control remoto. Imaginemos los típicos HT12D y HT12E, uno es transmisor y otro es receptor, este par de integrados hacen lo mismo pero solo puedes manejar 4 dispositivos distintos, pudiendo aumentar a 16, pero se pierde lo practico. Quien haya usado estos integrados ya sabrán mejor la situación, de acuerdo a como funcionan, el HT12E crea un codigo de acuerdo a los botones presionados con una direccion específica, se transmite por infrarrojos o RF, no importa, y su hermano, el HT12D recibe este codigo y lo interpreta correctamente.

Si hay un 1 en la entrada A0, habrá un 1 en la salida D0 y así con cualquier entrada. Todo esto por medios inalámbricos. Mi idea es lograr estas funciones, el receptor recibe el codigo sin sincronización, o sea que no comparten la señal de reloj para darle mayor independencia, pero aún así, el receptor recibe correctamente los codigos transmitidos sin activar salidas incorrectas. 

Esto es lo que estoy haciendo. Un transmisor de 8 bits, pero solo se comparte una línea no física, sino inalámbrica es su comunicacion. Esta línea donde pasan los datos es unidireccional y no comparten la señal de reloj.

El transmisor crea un codigo para reconocimiento y otro codigo de datos, en total se crea un codigo de 16 bits, este codigo se transmite por medio infrarrojo o RF y el receptor capta este codigo, lo compara con el codigo almacenado y si es correcto, activa las salidas de datos. Como ven, el funcionamiento es similar al HT12E y HT12D, solo que es de 8 bits. Y me dirán "Existe un codificador de 8 bits y es el HT640 y HT648", si, los conozco, pero acá son dificiles de conseguir y son muy caros ($450 MXN cada uno). Algo que es indignante!, y este circuito de 8 bits funciona casi igual a estos integrados carisimos. Es obvio, solo hay un integrado, en mi circuito hay más de 8 entre el transmisor y receptor, pero es más barato.

Entonces a lo que estaba, este codigo se debe transmitir lo suficientemente rapido para que el reconocimiento sea lo más rapido posible. Yo los determiné a 32KHz, por lo que se transmitirá un codigo más de 1000 veces por segundo, que es ideal para este sistema. Pero ese no es el problema, el problema es: Como se pueden transmitir estos datos por medios inalámbricos? Si por medios infrarrojos no se pueden transmitir 32KHz, por qué medio se pueden transmitir estos datos?. Estos datos no son datos de video, sonido, etc, sino simplemente un codigo que se almacena en una memoria temporal y que luego se borra de acuerdo a su secuencia que lleva, esto es lo que hace y sirve para controlar los dispositivos que quieras. No quiero cables porque se pierde independencia y es lo principal de este sistema: no existen cables.

Hay varias formas de transmitir datos que tengo a mi alcance: IR, AM, FM, ASK, pero cual de estos medios permite transmitir datos a más de 40Kbps? Por lo que veo el IR no sirve para esto, es muy lento pero tiene un alcance enorme. Me gustaría el FM, pero sería a 27MHz y el problema para mí es la recepción: como demodular, buscando se soluciona esto, pero volvemos a lo mismo, y la velocidad de transmision de datos?

Bueno, aqui les dejo una parte de lo que se trama hacer.











Y la cadena que se transmite:





La cadena transmitida comienza con el codigo de reconocimiento (ACK), que es una especie de protocolo que siguen ambos. Este codigo deben reconocerlo, si no lo reconocen, no harán nada con los datos recibidos. Si trabajan con el codigo 253, y el transmisor envía el codigo 255, el receptor ignorará los datos entrantes.
Y los datos son enviados enseguida del codigo de reconocimiento, este codigo aunque es el importante, se puede decir que a este sistema no le interesa cual es. 

Estos codigos forman una cadena de 16 bits que se transmiten continuamente todo el tiempo, este sistema permite sincronizarse sin necesidad de compartir la señal de reloj, al igual que el HT12E y D. No me pregunten más como "como se sincroniza", o cosas así. Terminando el diseño, claro que lo voy a subir a este foro, pero mientras el problema es la transmision inalámbrica.

Si se pueden transmitir a por lo menos 16kbps sería feliz.


----------



## R-Mario (May 16, 2013)

Hummm no se porque no simplemente usas un modulo de esos  que traen el integrado NRF24L01.

Trabajan sobre 2.4Ghz, con un alcanze de hasta 100mts, a velocidades de hasta 2Mbps, varios canales, CRC, interfaz spi y son bien varas y quizas te ahorras mucho trabajo.

No se la verdad no entendi muy bien lo que buscas pero quizas esos modulos te vengan mejor.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 17, 2013)

hasta aca todo bien y entendi mas o menos..pero sigo sin saber que  componente reseptor tengo que usar al igual que el diodo ir..gracias


----------



## chclau (May 17, 2013)

Fijate si los transceptores IrDA tr sirven, los de categoria MIR llegan hasta 1 Mbit/s y los FIR hasta 4. Vishay provee FIR... y no necesitas partes mecanicas.

 Tambien podes ver los LED IR discretos y fototransistores, Vishay tambien tiene de esos, Agilent se que tambien hace.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 17, 2013)

hola .....muchas gracias chclau ..por condestar... vere que consigo... y en realidad no lleva parte mecanica  si ves el dibujo lo gris es el eje del galvo .y en modo parado el obturador  tapa por decirlo de alguna manera los  receptores . y si gira 90 grados a la izquieda y va opturando el de la derecha... vuelve al centro y gira como maximo 90 grados a la derecha y optura el de la izquierda... segun tus datos estaria medio corto el de 1MHZ la otra opcion seria el de 4MHZ.. pero veremos que consigo.. y de nuevo muchas gracias .... juan


----------



## Sr. Domo (May 17, 2013)

Para más claro.
El circuito codificador y decodificador está hecho. El problema es: como transmitir estos datos binarios por medio de RF o infrarrojos. Pero este medio debe permitir una velocidad de transferencia de 40KHz. Es lo unico que me falta...

Se me ocurría un transmisor como este:
http://oi39.tinypic.com/2q3nnv7.jpg

pero en lugar de transmitir voz, que transmita informacion digital. Sería eliminar el microfono y R1 y conectar la salida del codificador en donde iba el microfono. De esta forma se podrían transmitir? Y en la recepción sería el receptor comun, pero en lugar de que la salida vaya a un amplificador de audio, que vaya al decodificador. Sería algo así como la modulación ASK. Pero que permita velocidades de 40kbps.

O que idea se les ocurre o que sería bueno, ya que para transmitir datos analogicos es muy facil y es lo que más se encuentra, pero no hay para transmitir datos digitales y menos a esa velocidad. El medio infrarrojo me decepcionó y no lo voy a usar en esto, mejor por AM o FM a 27 MHz que está destinado para estas aplicaciones.


----------

